# DIY rock walls for enclosures



## puff-punk (Apr 8, 2007)

ok so made some fake rock walls for my bearded dragon cage and they look awesome 
new zealand dosen't have alot of things for these little guys so i had to make my own if anyone is intrested here is how i did it ! 

More photos posted soon


http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w302/Puff-Punk/Picture-1.jpg

start with a large sheet of polystyrene dosen't need to be overly thick as this is just your backing remeber to trim it so you can fit in both sides and allow a little room on bottom if you have tile flooring

scratch the whole panel with a sirated edge knife or similar removing all the top skin off the poly 

if you can find some old bits of poly used in boxes for packing or things these can be used to make great hides as half the work is already done for you .
cut some shelves and hides according to the size of your cage remeber to make them big enough to acomodate your adult dragon or whatever you are making it for

sort out all your vent holes and arange your hides and shelves onto the backing mark around all of these and cut your vent holes out now if needed ( such as inmaine for a wooden cage )

using *DRICON MORTAR AND PLASTER *apply a thinish coat to all your poly do all pieces seperatly it makes it alot easier * remember the inside of hides and underside of shelves ( do not paste the side that is going on your backing or the place on your backing where the shelves will be located ) 

i used a bag of *concrete tint powder* ( cant remebr the exact name of it sorry ) mix a small amount of this with your concrete mix ( add a little extra water as this goes thick quick ) i used burnt umber to do mine but if i had of done it again would have picked something a little lighter 

apply two coats to all surfaces allowing it to dry a little in between coats 

leave this for the night to set you can do a 3rd coat if you think it needs it 

don't worry if some flakes off this will be fixed later 

now using *no nails for poly *( a yellow container ) glue all your shelves etc on to the backing use alot of glue for each and follow the contact adhesive directions of *push on , pull apart . leave for 1 or more mins , re stick *do this with your back panel lying flat leave this for the day *leave the shelves of the side panels until it is allinstalled it makes it alot easier to fit

now you need to apply a thick coating of cabots crystal clear satin finish 1litre* leave to dry for several hours 

now you can fit it all into you cage

if any shelves are a little unsteady use some spare poly to help aupport them till drying and add a little extra glue around the edges

stick your side shelves on now remebering to use the contact adhesive directions and support once glued 

some side shelves may need a piece of perspex or something as a permanent support ( see my photos )

you can now add a little tint to your cabots cryastal clear and touch up any bitys that have fallen off or need a liitle extra sealent on them as some concrete will be scatched off with fitting 

leave to dry and then enjoy 
watch your animals have fun and enrich their minds

any questions on directions please feel free to private message me 

thanks 
jesse


----------



## Sammccarthy (Apr 8, 2007)

that looks excellant, great work,

sam.


----------



## puff-punk (Apr 11, 2007)

*more pics coming*

hey all have just printed off more pics of the cage so will get them put up soon as possible for all gives you soon more close up pics o0f it all and things.. will make for anyone within nz if wanted just need size of cage and dragon or lizard and then can give you price but would say around $80 for a 4ft by 2 ft by 2ft enclosure with back and both side panels done


----------

